# Meriwether Co. Rabbits



## jharman (Feb 28, 2017)

I have land in Meriwether County, went on my first rabbit hunt this year and would like to plan a couple hunts for next year. Local guys with dogs, please PM and let's plan something! Thanks!


----------



## 7mmMag (Aug 10, 2017)

*Rabbit hunt*

I'd like to plan a hunt with you. Got a buddy that lives in palmetto. He'd like to hunt too if it's ok. It'd be a piece for me to drive but I'm ok with that. Pm me if interrested. Thanks


----------



## Hogwild80 (Aug 10, 2017)

Man I'd love to tag along,I don't have any rabbit dogs but love to hear em.


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm next door to you in Harris. Would enjoy bringing the dogs over and taking you hunting. Just send me a PM when season rolls around and we can get together.


----------

